# Slow Motion Kill Shots



## bobfishbw

I made this video as a trailer to my latest DVD, Pig Out VOL II. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Txhunter87

That was awesome!


----------



## THE JAMMER

Assuming you didn't edit out the bad ones, that was some excellent shooting.


----------



## bobfishbw

I'm well practiced.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lx22f/c

Great video!!!


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Rack Ranch

Very Cool!!


----------



## Texican89

Cool vid. Which nocks do you use?


----------



## bobfishbw

Texican89 said:


> Cool vid. Which nocks do you use?


Nockturnals in this video.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CopanoRN

Nice video bra!


----------



## H and P ranch

*Cool vid*

Very cool vid and nice shooting..


----------



## 10ERBETTER

Great video. Only thing I would change is the position of the camera in that one set up. Your follow through, with the bow, blocks the arrow right before it contacts the pigs.


----------



## bobfishbw

10ERBETTER said:


> Great video. Only thing I would change is the position of the camera in that one set up. Your follow through, with the bow, blocks the arrow right before it contacts the pigs.


That camera angle is the second camera in my videos. The big camera sits out front and captures all of the footage unempeded. I thought the video looked cooler from the "over the should perspective". I made the video with the front camera footage but it just wasn't the same...


----------



## VannoySkiff

Great video, great song choice


----------



## whalerguy28

Awesome video man!!!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Awesome video!


----------



## RACER

great video! green your way


----------



## jan1

Nice shooting.
What type of broadhead you shooting?
How for is feeder from your stand?
Regards.


----------



## Mad Mike

Great video!


----------



## OffintheWoods

Great Video.... Looking to get me a camera this year


----------



## bubbas kenner

Awesome thanks


----------



## bobfishbw

jan1 said:


> Nice shooting.
> What type of broadhead you shooting?
> How for is feeder from your stand?
> Regards.


I shoot Montecs, the feeders are all at about 20 yards.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## fishnfowler2

*Great video*

Great video, have watched it many times and enjoy it each and every time.
Great shot placement on most animals. No telling how many hours of wait time went into this to get a few minutes of footage.


----------



## HunterGirl

Wow, just awesome!


----------



## fender bender

Great video!


----------



## clint623

Awesome video! I'm going to have to buy some of those knocks.


KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## travissalinas

lots of pigs, good shooting!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Very nice video.


----------



## fishnfowler2

*Great video!!*

Great video, truly enjoy each and every shot, no telling how many hours of hunt time went into making this shot collection. Thanks!!


----------



## Law Dog

Great video!


----------



## BirdDoggin84

that's a lot of pulled pork sandwiches


----------



## cujo489

Cool vid.


----------



## bobfishbw

BirdDoggin84 said:


> that's a lot of pulled pork sandwiches


Thanks for watching. We're about to start a new season. Time to lay down more pigs and lay down more video...


----------



## Poon Chaser

awesome


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Vid*

Very awesome video! Kill them all!


----------



## Jasmillertime

very cool video. what cameras are you using? editing program?


----------



## teebo

*pig shootin*

private lease? or is this a pay to hunt day type operation..lots of pigs anyway..we have some , but not that much day action.. mostly nightime for pigs..X2 on the editing software..like the slo motion effect. matter of fact; like everything about it..
teebo


----------



## podchaser

great vid what camera are you using?


----------



## Cutter

Sweet vid. Loved the footage from ground level when the group went ballistic after impact.


----------



## bobfishbw

Jasmillertime said:


> very cool video. what cameras are you using? editing program?





teebo said:


> private lease? or is this a pay to hunt day type operation..lots of pigs anyway..we have some , but not that much day action.. mostly nightime for pigs..X2 on the editing software..like the slo motion effect. matter of fact; like everything about it..
> teebo





podchaser said:


> great vid what camera are you using?


I have three cameras. Two Sony HDR-CX110's and one Canon HF G10 that I use as the primary camera. The editing software was Pinnacle Studio 15. I have since upgraded to Pinnacle Studio 16 Ultimate. Getting more footage for this seasons DVD, "Pig Out Vol III". The ranch is private. It's 4500 acres, lots of hogs to be killed. I shoot deer as well, but there isn't anything like fooling those pigs! One of the hardest animal to kill IMO. Thanks for watching.


----------



## hog_down

awesome shooting and great video, keep them coming.


----------



## toaster

Great video as usual. I always enjoy seeing yours. I went out an bought a HDR-CX110 on your recommendation. Hope to have something on the card soon!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Awesome....sometimes I wish we had some pigs on our land!


----------



## Spooley

Death to the pigs.

Thanks for posting.


----------

